# Tattoos



## Rhetoric (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone have any tattoos they would like to show off? I have 2, one is the tree of gondor and the other is the protoss symbol from starcraft. I've seen a couple neat tegu tattoos, I think one was posted on thetegu.com. Someone had little tegu feet going up their side lol. 

[attachment=4575][attachment=4576]


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 12, 2012)

My Back; Full spine and red tail boa




Leg: Lyrics and a dandelion




Forearm: Scarab beetle 




Upper Arm: Great Horned Owl (cover up)




Inner upper arm:
My newest one, for my son. Still needs a little editing/touch up.


----------



## frost (Jul 12, 2012)

wow those are awesome, i been wanting to get one like the one on your back. all i have is an ankh on my shoulder and a cross on my hand.


----------



## Aba Zappa (Jul 12, 2012)

my 2 largest ones


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 12, 2012)

I am not a big fan of tattoos (not that I'm not a fan, just indifferent I suppose), but I have always admired your back, SnakeCharmer...and the beetle. very nice work.


----------



## Skeetzy (Jul 13, 2012)

Ahhh my other hobby! Plan to have my entire upper body covered, except completely concealable with a proper shirt. Sticking to half sleeves until I get into a career, then I'll make the decision to finish them or not.

My chest, have plans for the upper corners of my shoulders to make everything flow. Just need to psych myself up for the pain again, since this was done not even a month ago.





My favorite one, being a huge Bruins fan. Bet a friend on the first game of the 2011 playoffs that if they won it all I'd get it done.





And another piece that always seems to get the most attention. I've had 4 separate people ask me for my artist's number after seeing the tiger. 





I've got a few more. A "dragon koi" fish and a spider web you can see partially. Web has "Fear" in the middle with a black widow hanging from it. Cannot stand those eight legged monsters. Going to get that arm finished right after summer. 

I can talk all day about this, I'll stop now before I take up an entire page hahaha


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the pictures we have so far. It's awesome to hear/read stories/meanings behind tattoos. 
Snakecharmer, your back piece is completely awesome. I know pain is relative but for you, how was the spine area? I'm really wanting a back piece down the road, its just a matter of coming up with the money and figuring out what I want to put there. 
I got a new birthday tattoo at the start of august! It was on my left leg/foot. The other foot tattoo I had didn't hurt much so I figured this bird wouldn't be bad.. Boy was I mistaken! It took just under 5 hours and my foot was already ballooning half way through lol. All of the foot and most of the wings were done freehand. Here are some pics of that for anyone whos interested.







I've decided that my next one will be on my right leg and of Sarrah Kerrigan (from starcraft)


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 5, 2012)

My ears have 5 tapering dots on each. This is only a pic of my left ear but you get the idea lol.
[attachment=5040]


----------



## jamesnyborg (Sep 5, 2012)

Those are some sweet gauges!


----------



## Josh (Sep 5, 2012)

Some nice ink in this thread! Let's see some more... how about you lurkers, I know at least one of you has had some work done!
As for me, I am currently ink-free but I think that will change very soon


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 5, 2012)

im ink free too but ive drawn out what i want =D


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 5, 2012)

As soon as I got up from the chair after getting my first ink on my 19th birthday. Artist said the inner bicep is a real sensitive area and he wasnt kidding lol. 2 hour session. Got my 21st coming up in January and I really want to treat myself to some new tats they are so addiciting!

[attachment=5041]


and there are some beautiful peices of artwork posted in this thread nice ink everybody! I


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 5, 2012)

My spine wasn't bad at all! Right under the shoulder blades was a little uncomfortable but my calve/ankle and inner bicept hurt WAY more than my back.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 5, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> im ink free too but ive drawn out what i want =D



What are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 5, 2012)

Middle of my chest was the absolute worse for me. My shoulder blades sucked bad though. Arms are a cakewalk compared to those. Inside of arm isn't fun but it's better than chest or back hahah. 

I'm afraid of my stomach. Won't lie about that.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've drawn out a trident with my grandpas initials engraved into the spikes it'll go on my back right under my neck here is a unfinished pic I needed a light board to finish
[attachment=5047]


----------



## Rodney (Sep 9, 2012)

[attachment=5111]


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 10, 2012)

Back of my thighs and foot hurt the worst for me, I'll post pics of all of them later. I've got my back, the fronts and tops of my shoulders, foot, back of my thighs, both sides of my thighs,hip and bottom on my neck(top of my spine)


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 11, 2012)

Love the color in that sleeve! And I can imagine back of thigh being torture, that's such soft flesh. 

Warmer weathers gone, so I'll be back to getting more ink done. First ill be finishing my right half sleeve, then the corners of my shoulders/chest to fill my chest into my arms. Have all the pieces picked out for months now. Just hate getting tattoos in the warm weather. Sweating while healing is torture.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha torture doesn't even cover it, I actually though I was gonna pass out

Here's a few pics mostly of the day they were done. All of mine are this old school style

[attachment=5136]

[attachment=5137]

[attachment=5138]

[attachment=5139][attachment=5140][attachment=5141]


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 2, 2012)

[attachment=5413]

My newest addition, 5 hours


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: RE: Tattoos*



Josh said:


> Some nice ink in this thread! Let's see some more... how about you lurkers, I know at least one of you has had some work done!
> As for me, I am currently ink-free but I think that will change very soon



I have two...one covers my entire right shoulder to the middle of my back (it's a coverup of an ugly home tat ...unfortunately the coverup turned out uglier than what it was covering...*sigh*) and one on my ankle (above the right ankle bone) of a flower with heartshaped stem with my ex's name in it...ugh.as you can see, I've made wonderful choices with my body 'art '... :/ however, I have done many nice tattoos over the years...until my hand pain/shakiness made me unable
...(just recently gave my equipment to a promising young artist whom I hope can learn the art and put to good use.  k...done with my novel! Thanks for your time...haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 4, 2013)

I got a new tattoo in June, its of my baby Riley. Shes my 4 year old amstaff. I was on the fence about getting a dog tattoo, I'll be 23 on thursday and I know there will be many more furry friends in my lifetime. I finally decided she would be a great addition to my body. I've struggled with anxiety for years and recently I've been dealing with chronic pelvic pain (endo). She's always been at my side to cheer me up or just to snuggle and watch girly movies. I'm surprised with how well it turned out, I was nervous about color because I didn't want her looking too cartoon-y but I think it looks rad.








Thursday I'll be getting a zeratul on my calf, same leg as the picture a few posts up. And then the artist will start to fill in the rest of my leg to kind of finish off my Starcraft leg. I'm already planning my next one but haven't decided if I want it on my other arm or if I want to just go for it and make it a nice big thigh piece.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 9, 2013)

*I have a lemur on my back and a octopus on my ankle I have others but there just of flowers*


 




 * I also have a scarification anybody else have one???*


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow these are all really impressive. Im to much of a wuss to get something that will be perminantly on my body. Ive always admired them though. My favroites are the starcraft tats. Its nice to see other craft fans. Rhetoric, you need to get one of a Zergling!


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 9, 2013)

Your back piece looks like a painting, that's awesome. Such a different style tattoo. 

I've gotten quite a bit done since last post, no real pictures though. 95% done my right half sleeve, finished my chest and corner of my shoulders. Time to finish my left half sleeve.


----------



## Josh (Aug 9, 2013)

Some awesome pieces in this thread. I haven't ever committed to getting a tattoo myself but I probably will one day!


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 9, 2013)

Aardbark said:


> Wow these are all really impressive. Im to much of a wuss to get something that will be perminantly on my body. Ive always admired them though. My favroites are the starcraft tats. Its nice to see other craft fans. Rhetoric, you need to get one of a Zergling!



My boyfriend has a hydralisk lol


----------



## Concept Dragons (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm planning on getting 2 tats in the near future  one of "the Darkness" (comic) and a Tegu


----------

